

Have you ever wondered how much money Social Media costs you per year? - razvan
http://socialmediacosts.me/

======
nodata
Seriously? All the website does it multiply two numbers together (well
almost).

~~~
razvan
Nope, connect your social accounts, that's the funny/best part.

